# very cool rings



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

my girl just texted me this site not sure whats she's implying lol but these are very cool IMO. they have to be casted I would think but how do they get the pics inside the casting?

https://www.mysecretwood.com/collections/our-rings

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2016)

3-D printer? Print it out, then cast it and polish it up?


----------



## TimR (Aug 10, 2016)

PFM I'd say.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 10, 2016)

I seen Waltz of the Winds the other day on Instagram. Those are some awesome rings.


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2016)

That's really cool! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, you guys are nerds. Jeff, when a "girlfriend" texts you pictures of rings and in this case she did it in a language you understand, wood; she is not showing it to you so you and the boys can marvel at how it was made... She wants to get Mauied! 

The second clue that should have given it away is Marc jumping right in to perpetrate the fallacy. He is like Loki of mythology, if there's a problem, yo he'll be there.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, you guys are nerds. Jeff, when a "girlfriend" texts you pictures of rings and in this case she did it in a language you understand, wood; she is not showing it to you so you and the boys can marvel at how it was made... She wants to get Mauied!
> 
> The second clue that should have given it away is Marc jumping right in to perpetrate the fallacy. He is like Loki of mythology, if there's a problem, yo he'll be there.



we have known each other since high school but have only been together for a few months so she knows thats out of the question right now lmao she is constantly sending me pics of stuff to build her lol but I agree she's prob hinting on something there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

brown down said:


> we have known each other since high school but have only been together for a few months so she knows thats out of the question right now lmao she is constantly sending me pics of stuff to build her lol but I agree she's prob hinting on something there


I have known my wife since high school too. Mine wasn't so polite as to simply send a picture of a ring (which I think you are still in denial) she simply said "when you agree to marry me I will untie you." It was a short engagement... Don was an idiot and didn't get the smaller hints, don't be like Don.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have known my wife since high school too. Mine wasn't so polite as to simply send a picture of a ring (which I think you are still in denial) she simply said "when you agree to marry me I will untie you."



I've known mine since HS too - we were eaches first love. This was us in 1976 I was 17 she 16 . . . 



 

But Don, unlike yours telling you she wouldn't untie you until you married her, mine told me she wouldn't tie me up until I married her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe in a year or so I'll throw a ring at her but def not in the near future thats for sure. need to get my life back and on track before thats gonna happen lol she does want to get married on her parents farm which is pretty cool and will save a ton of money. We have a ton in common and see each other everyday which is the opposite of the last few I have had lol. I took her to homecoming back in high school and went out on a date but neither of us can remember where and we laugh about that now. there is no way we would have worked out when I was younger in fact she told me I was annoying 

we laugh about the size difference in head size hahahah damn I have a big dome

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey Jeff she's pretty, but what's that stuff all over her face?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

my man scarf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Maya and I could not stand each other in High School and it was a very small school. Hell I had 32 people in my class and she had 36 (a year behind) So in my book you are done, she is the one. Now that I have seen a pic of you and a pic of her... Well... do I have to say it? Get her the ring Jeff...


 +

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... Now that I have seen a pic of you and a pic of her... Well... do I have to say it? Get her the ring Jeff...



He definitely out-kicked his coverage . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He definitely out-kicked his coverage . . . .


There is out kicking and then there is OUT KICKING. What he did is going to require a new definition and definitely a larger font to convey the enormousness of this OUT KICKING

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

what can I say gentlemen she's attracted to large headed hairy manly men and I just happen to fit that bill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

If that is what she likes I suggest you keep her out of the state of New York and Hawaii... Just say'n...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.

If you figure out how to make the rings I would really like to get one from you. My wife sent me the same link, before we got married... RIGHT BEFORE we got married...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

I wouldn't even know where to begin on these things lol but she was looking for silicon to make some molds. she wants to make some wooden jewelry with me lol.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

brown down said:


> I wouldn't even know where to begin on these things lol but she was looking for silicon to make some molds. she wants to make some wooden jewelry with me lol.



Well, I say she don't need no stinkin' silicone lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

I get it, you don't want to marry her because she is all up in your shop talkin'bout let me help with this and help you do that. Now it makes sense, cut that one loose braddah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 10, 2016)

She most certainly doesn't lmao. I am a very happy man to say the least. Damn maybe it is time to call kay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

The force is strong with this one...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

Every kiss begins with Kay....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Every kiss begins with Kay....


Hey, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter! 
You got your peanut butter on my chocolate!
A legend was made...

(Since this was the commercial break I thought...)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Sep 7, 2016)

brown down said:


> I wouldn't even know where to begin on these things lol but she was looking for silicon to make some molds. she wants to make some wooden jewelry with me lol.



https://www.smooth-on.com/ has a huge selection of mold making and casting materials.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 7, 2016)

How to do it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 7, 2016)

@Fsyxxx you are the man!! Thank you very much for the video I searched and searched but couldn't find anything!!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 7, 2016)

brown down said:


> @Fsyxxx you are the man!! Thank you very much for the video I searched and searched but couldn't find anything!!


He just posted it. I'm subscribed to him so I got an alert. Good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 7, 2016)

Be vewery vewery careful...... When girls start talking about rings, strange things can happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

